# bad news in franklin co.



## sling shot (Sep 13, 2010)

hope all works out for the  2 men an their dogs . that was tryin to have a bunny race this morning ....


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 13, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` `````>*

Could someone, Pleas tell me where that post was made, about the two hounds in Franklin county this moring??

Thanks,
Daddy Rabbit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## dirtroad (Sep 13, 2010)

Guy from Martin Ga.was on earlier,maybe he can let us know more.


----------



## Casey S (Sep 13, 2010)

the shooting went down in red hill ga the dogs belonged to Charles
Jordan and Ed Hickman. two were shot one dead one living. i understand they were running on land leased by charles. they were
on his land not off. sure is bad news. anymore info i will update. both guys are friends of mine. this stuff is happening way to much


----------



## ngacoons (Sep 13, 2010)

casey you sure are right happening to much, it will be on wyff 4 news at 5


----------



## Mohunter (Sep 13, 2010)

the first thread was removed for some reason by the mods?


----------



## Casey S (Sep 13, 2010)

im not sure what happened to the first one but i hope it can stay on so everyone is aware that stuff like this happens please keep it clean and peaceful so it can stay.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Dogs shot or men shot?


----------



## Casey S (Sep 13, 2010)

two dogs one belonging to each of the guys


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Thought that's want was being said.  Hope they stick it good to the person who do it.  They got the person/s that done the shooting?


----------



## Casey S (Sep 13, 2010)

im not sure. earlier they didnt. im not even sure if they have any ideas


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 13, 2010)

Sad news.Keep us updated please.


----------



## sling shot (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry to leave ya hangin daddy rabbit they took m y post off  I may have said to much  glad it's in the open now


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 13, 2010)

Casey S said:


> im not sure what happened to the first one but i hope it can stay on so everyone is aware that stuff like this happens please keep it clean and peaceful so it can stay.



Yep. Keep the tempers down and everything will be fine. 

Sorry about the beagles.


----------



## marknga (Sep 13, 2010)

I read this as being one of the men was shot, now I understand that it was one of the dogs. 
Sad to hear about the dog, hope they find the person responsible.


----------



## Casey S (Sep 13, 2010)

The other dog died at the vet clinic


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm confused?  Dogs were shot? Men were shot? Franklin County Ga or Red Hill Ga???  Training Dogs??,  I guess as its not hunting season??


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not a dog owner and I don't hunt over them, but I feel badly for the fellow sportsmen who lost their dogs.

There are other ways of addressing problems that arise, and shooting somone's dog isn't the way to solve issues.  These kinds of things just make all sportsmen look bad in the eyes of the public, and will cost us dearly in the long run.


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 13, 2010)

its people like those who gives us true sportsman a bad name and hope they get all the law allows


----------



## packrat (Sep 13, 2010)

*dogs shot*



Retired Army Guy said:


> I'm confused?  Dogs were shot? Men were shot? Franklin County Ga or Red Hill Ga???  Training Dogs??,  I guess as its not hunting season??



Two dogs were shot. Red Hill is an unincorporated town in Franklin County, GA.
Where exactly off 106 was this? I know the area fairly well.

http://www.wyff4.com/news/24992615/detail.html


----------



## bunny chaser (Sep 13, 2010)

didnt some one post another pair of dogs that got shot in that same county a few months ago i think they were coon dogs and even had the tracking collars or e-collars removed?pretty sure it was Franklin Co. to if so man what is going on down there may need to get the drug dogs out for some exercise cause no true sportsman would just shoot a dog surely


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 14, 2010)

How very sad, my heart goes out to those folks.

Alot of time and money goes into hounds and you get attached to them. I hope the culprit gets all their due.


----------



## coggins (Sep 14, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Yep. Keep the tempers down and everything will be fine.
> 
> Sorry about the beagles.



Absolutely guys, keep it clean.  I'm calling everyone I can here the Sheriffs Dept, the DA's office, and the local paper.  The paper has committed to doing a story on dog hunting, I agreed to help on the condition that they brought up and exposed the cases of these dogs being shot.  Look in the thread "Sorry for your losses" for information on how to help this situation.  Thanks guys!


----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry for the lose!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 14, 2010)

Terrible..whats going on up there? Dont think I will ever hunt around there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2010)

Dang, HATE to hear another idiot shot some more hounds.. I hope they find out who did it..Yet another reason we as dog hunters need to join up with whatever organization that supports us and will help with these issues..


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Sep 14, 2010)

ga dawg said:


> dang, hate to hear another idiot shot some more hounds.. I hope they find out who did it..yet another reason we as dog hunters need to join up with whatever organization that supports us and will help with these issues..



x-2


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 15, 2010)

The story made the Associated Press.  This is from the Athen Banner Herald on-line version --may show up in the print version tomorrow.



> 2 hunting dogs shot dead in Franklin County, Ga.
> The Associated Press
> 
> CARNESVILLE, Ga. — Two beagles being trained to hunt on a rural tract in Franklin County were shot to death, and a $3,000 reward is being offered for information leading to an arrest in the case.
> ...


----------



## Jparks (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry about what happen.  I sent a link about this story to the AJC last night.  Probably won't do any good unless others do it as well.  You can send comments to them at the bottom of there home page.  If you truly care about this, you should take two minutes out of your day and let them hear about it.  Please keep us posted on what the other papers are doing.


----------



## dog1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*bad news*

I am so sorry for the owners loss of their dogs.  I don't run rabbits with dogs/beagles, but have owned them for tracking deer/hogs, etc., even though I have them on a shoulder harness when tracking, I worry about the white on them.  I also have a Lab I duck/dove hunt with and worry about him when duck hunting.  There's no sense of in this, I hope the person gets caught and the book thrown at him/her.

What I fail to understand, if a person has a complaint about a dog, contact the owner, problem will probably be taken care of.  This just seems so senseless.  

Probably like me, I have 3 dogs, a beagle for tracking, a lab for retrieving and a sooner (yarddog), they all 3 stay in the house with me when I'm home and are like my children.  I feel the owners pain, so sorry.

dog1


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 6, 2010)

any new word on this story?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 7, 2010)

i havent heard ne thing else


----------



## coggins (Oct 7, 2010)

The man that shot the two coondogs was indicted for two counts of felony cruelty to animals.  The man will be arrained on Nov. 22 at 9:30 a.m. There is currently a bench warrant out for him.


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 7, 2010)

coggins said:


> The man that shot the two coondogs was indicted for two counts of felony cruelty to animals.  The man will be tried on Nov. 22 at 9:30 a.m. in a jury trial.



I am off that day,I know where I will be.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds like a trial I would like to attend also. Thanks for the update Coggins!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 7, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I will be there Everday, park my Raddy Rabbit Truck With Dox Box, inside, Right In the front Door!

Don't need too Say a word, just be there  Looking Like This!!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## curdogs4sure (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## coggins (Oct 8, 2010)

I plan on being there with you guys as well!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 8, 2010)

Yep i'll join in and be there too ......


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 9, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

From talking with the Cleak Of Court today, this is just an arrangement on Nov. 22nd. at 9:30 A.M. 

She said there was no arrest at the time of the shooting, but a Bench warrent, was served for two (2) counts of Cruelty to Animals!  This may be a Felony, when those Tracking collars were Removed!

Let's get as many concerned dog owners to attend as possable, we do need too show our concerns, and Support!!

I don't think it will be going to trial that day, but it's surely headed that way!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

I sure wish I didn't have to work that day! 
I do some rabbit hunting in Franklin County and its a scary thought that folks like that are running around there!
Maybe we can get a petition of some sort together??


----------

